# SCAM Warning!



## Blueturtleman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

When posting today I was redirected to a shorty survey where a won a new IPhone 6! But to claim it I needed to give them a lot of personal information as well as credit card numbers! This is just a SCAM! Do not fall for it!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

So what do you think of your new IPhone 6? LOL Just kidding!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone\something installed malware on your computer.

Download "Malware Bytes" (free version will detect\remove just as much as the paid version, you just don't get all the perks) to start and see if it detects any malicious files\registry.

It may have been a pop up from another site, or more likely it is unwanted adware.


----------

